
F.lux in 10 lines of code - danielng01
So I decided to try in how many lines I can make blue light and brightness reduction software for Linux and this is the result.<p>10 lines and works on all linux distributions<p>See the source code here<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;danielng01&#x2F;iris-floss<p>More about Iris here<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;iristech.co<p>:)
======
blumomo
It's actually much more than 10 lines. It's unreadable in its current state.

~~~
kseistrup
Try e.g.:

    
    
        $ curl -s https://raw.githubusercontent.com/danielng01/iris-floss/master/iris-floss.c \
          | indent -gnu \
          | wc -l
        78
        $

